# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Barrragem do Divor

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado, a mi regreso desde la zona de Lisboa-Cascais-Cabo da Roca hacia Badajoz, me acerqué a este pequeño embalse (su capacidad es de 11'9 hectómetros cúbicos) en el que había estado navegando hace casi treinta años, y del que hice un reportaje que voy a compartir con el foro.

Antes de poner las imágenes que tomé voy a subiros el enlace dela ficha que aparece en  la página de la C.N.P.G.B. (Comissâo Nacional Portuguesa de Grandes Barragens): http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...Divorficha.htm

Y a continuación tenéis la ficha, que está en portugués, pero creo que puede entenderse:

UTILIZAÇÕES - Rega

LOCALIZAÇÃO 	
Distrito - Évora
Concelho - Arraiolos
Local - Igrejinha
Bacia Hidrográfica - Tejo
Linha de Água - Ribeira do Divor 	

DADOS GERAIS
Promotor - Associação de Beneficiários do Divor
Dono de Obra (RSB) - Associação de Beneficiários do Divor
Projectista - DGSH
Construtor - José Bento Pedroso & Filho
Ano de Conclusão - 1965

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS 
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 43 km2
Caudal integral médio anual - 17069 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 310 m3/s

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área inundada ao NPA - 2390 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 11900 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 11890 x 1000m3
Volume morto - 10 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 261,4 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 262,2 m

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM 	
Aterro - Terra homogénea
Altura acima da fundação - 23 m
Altura acima do terreno natural - 21 m
Cota do coroamento - 263,6 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 636 m
Largura do coroamento - 7 m
Número de banquetas a jusante - 1
Volume de aterro - 255 x 1000 m3 

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS
Localização - Portela no lado esquerdo
Tipo de controlo - Sem controlo
Tipo de descarregador - Canal de encosta
Cota da crista da soleira - 261,4 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 29 m
Caudal máximo descarregado - 45 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Ressalto

DESCARGA DE FUNDO 	
Localização - Margem direita
Tipo - Em conduta sob o aterro
Secção da conduta - d 800 mm
Caudal máximo - 4,2 m3/s

En el siguiente mensaje comienzo a subiros mis fotografías.

----------


## Los terrines

Accedí a la presa por la orilla derecha del Divor, y di un pequeño paseo por la coronación tomando fotos de la parte del embalse (al regreso las hice de la parte de abajo), que os subo por ese orden, empezando por las que hice antes de llegar a la presa, por la margen derecha del embalse:









Y ahora empieza la caminata por la presa:













Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda tanda de fotos:



Unos 100 metros después de la presa se encuentra el aliviadero de labio fijo, al que le tomé algunas fotos:









Y comienzo el regreso, por la parte de la presa que da río abajo:





Ésta es de la parte del embalse:







Termino en el siguiente.

----------


## Los terrines

Tercera y última serie de fotografías regresando por la presa:













Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fenomenal reportaje, muchas gracias Los terrines  :Smile: 

Un bonito embalse, además cerquita cerquita de una construcción realmente singular, un castillo redondo, jeje, estos portugueses que cachondos son  :Big Grin: 

El próximo cuál será... ¿Do Monte Novo? ¿Vigia? ¿O quizás Maranhão?


Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...l/Maranhao.htm

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Federico, el castillo redondo a que te refieres, ¿es el de Arraiolos?, del que subí una foto en el hilo de los castillos. Tengo mis dudas, porque creo recordar que no es redondo, sino que tiene forma ovalada, mira la foto:



Está muy cerca de Divor, por lo que creo que te refieres a él, ya que podríamos considerarlo redondo.

Y en cuanto a cuál será el siguiente de los protugueses, ya veremos, pero en principio no se debe alejar mucho de mi ruta habitual, que es Badajoz-Lisboa.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Efectivamente, me refiero al de Arraiolos (vaya manía que tengo de llamarlo Arriolos  :Stick Out Tongue: ), en cuanto a la planta de las murallas, cierto, comprobado con google es ovalada, pensaba que era directamente circular. Aun así, sigue siendo curiosa esa forma, desde luego, no hay muchos castillos así.

En cuanto a los futuros embalses, pues entonces serán o el de Do Monte Novo o Vigia, que están entre Évora y Redondo, al sur de la A6, aunque bastante más lejos de la auto-estrada que éste de Divor.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Pronto tendremos una buena colección de embalses portugueses.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias los terrines por acercarnos un poco más ese trozo de península. Y más si son embalses.
Bonitas imágenes.

----------

